# DBSTalk App Issue



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Was at a loss as to where to post this... Is anyone else having issues with Forum Runner giving an error regarding Push Notifications when first launching the DBSTalk app? I've included a screen cap of the error I'm getting. As far as I can tell I have my settings correct.

- Merg


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's not you. I was expecting a fix by now, it's been fixed on the AVSForum app.

This is my original thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3026709


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> it's been fixed on the AVSForum app.


Which won't exist much longer.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Interesting. Have to say I don't go over there often. I wonder if DBSTalk is going to be moved over?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Yep, same issue here.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

"The Merg" said:


> Was at a loss as to where to post this... Is anyone else having issues with Forum Runner giving an error regarding Push Notifications when first launching the DBSTalk app? I've included a screen cap of the error I'm getting. As far as I can tell I have my settings correct.
> 
> - Merg


Yes I'm having the same issue too.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Moved to support forum._


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> Interesting. Have to say I don't go over there often. I wonder if DBSTalk is going to be moved over?


Yes, they're moving to a new platform and will initially only have tapatalk for mobile devices.


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Yes, they're moving to a new platform and will initially only have tapatalk for mobile devices.


Perhaps with support for the normal TapaTalk app? Forums with dedicated apps end up in the second-page folder ghetto on my iPhone, while the main Tapatalk app sits on page 1. It would be great to have DBSTalk alongside the other forums that I visit in the main app.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> _Moved to support forum._


Thanks Stewart...

Now here's a strange issue... I can see the Forum called "Forum Related Topics", but it shows nothing inside it. Thus, I can't see the sub-forum "Forum Support". I do have "Forum Support" selected under my UserCP options as a forum to be visible to me.

The only way I can see the "Forum Support" forum is to come to this thread via the Moved one from OT and then to click on the "Forum Support" above the thread that displays the directory tree.

- Merg


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Thanks Stewart...
> 
> Now here's a strange issue... I can see the Forum called "Forum Related Topics", but it shows nothing inside it. Thus, I can't see the sub-forum "Forum Support". I do have "Forum Support" selected under my UserCP options as a forum to be visible to me.
> 
> ...


I see it just fine, but that doesn't mean there isn't a problem... I'm asking around to look into why you can't see the Forum Support forum directly. Hard to post a support request if you can't get to the forum!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I see it just fine, but that doesn't mean there isn't a problem... I'm asking around to look into why you can't see the Forum Support forum directly. Hard to post a support request if you can't get to the forum!


Well, it's popping up now. I went back and deselected everything from my custom list and reselected the forums I wanted and it is showing up. It was strange that I could see the top-level forum, but not the support sub-forum.

- Merg


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

The DBSTalk app 1.5.15 was just listed as an update available for my iPhone 4S. It lists the push notification fix in the release notes. I updated and can verify the pop-up is gone.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, I am not getting the error message, but I also did not get a push notification for a PM that I received today.

- Merg


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

"The Merg" said:


> Okay, I am not getting the error message, but I also did not get a push notification for a PM that I received today.
> 
> - Merg


I just received a push notification for your post to this thread. You may correct the issue by rebooting the device.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I received the DBSTalk.com Android app yesterday and now I am getting PM notices pushed to my phone. This is probably a really cool feature for most people.

So far that is the only thing I notice, otherwise it works great!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> I received the DBSTalk.com Android app yesterday and now I am getting PM notices pushed to my phone. This is probably a really cool feature for most people.
> 
> So far that is the only thing I notice, otherwise it works great!


Just go into the app settings, scroll down and uncheck push notifications, if you don't want it. That feature has always been there. 
There is a new tab at the top.


----------

